# Tracing .exe files?



## Klaasje (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi guys, is there anything I can use to trace what files exactly an .exe file loads? Hope to get some reactions!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used FileMon in the past to see what a exe accesses during execution.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896642.aspx

.


----------



## lagunasrfr (Feb 13, 2005)

You can use process monitor Procmon from Microsoft to trace and log every step a program takes.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

If you have Windows 2000/XP/2003, install the Support Tools from the XP CD (X:\Support\Tools) and use the Dependency Walker, depends.exe

It can also be downloaded from DependencyWalker.com

This will list all the files an exe/dll links to, and the files they link to, etc


----------



## Klaasje (Dec 11, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> I have used FileMon in the past to see what a exe accesses during execution.
> 
> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896642.aspx





lagunasrfr said:


> You can use process monitor Procmon from Microsoft to trace and log every step a program takes.


Thanks guys, I just tried this and it does indeed show everything a .exe accesses however, it doesn't show what they're being used for...


TheOutcaste said:


> Welcome to TSG!
> 
> If you have Windows 2000/XP/2003, install the Support Tools from the XP CD (X:\Support\Tools) and use the Dependency Walker, depends.exe
> 
> ...


Tried this too, but only shows what .dll's are being used. Thanks though... still haven't found what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> it doesn't show what they're being used for...


you would need the source code for the program you are tracing to know that.

.


----------

